# is this good enought??



## caliman (Jan 9, 2006)

this is my fisrt upgrade tivo sony svr-2000.from 40GB TO 250GB and everything success,BUT i have question is my new drive 250gb expand only 43 hrs 38min best quality and 158 hrs 32 min basic quality so is this normal or i can expand more than this.thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You might be able to expand once more. You will need to use an LBA 48 boot CD, and replace the TiVo's kernel.


----------



## caliman (Jan 9, 2006)

anyone can tell me how to work with LBA 48 boot CD to expand more hour and can i save tivo.bak to disc for backup in the furture.thanks


----------

